# saada bloodline



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

I am not new to goats but new to goat bloodlines. I was wondering what good and bad traits about the saada lines. Looking for all info on saada thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't know the line at all. Hopefully someone on here does.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I do not breed Nubians, but I have heard good things about this herd though I am not familiar with their type or flaws. The herd is well known. Hopefully others will chime in, I think Dee's buck has Saada lines.


----------



## fcdairygoats (Jun 24, 2013)

Saada has a lot of nice animals.
If you are looking at particular animals, you can get on the ADGA pedigree site and look up the pedigree and see if they have been appraised. If they have you can find even more information on that goat, plus dams/sires if they have also been appraised.  

Saada is a well known herd.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Maybe I'm in the wrong section for my question. I have got 4 goats for a bundle price. They are mainly saada. Also looking to maybe show a little with my daughter and thinking about keeping milk records. I'm really a beginner when it comes to showing, milk records and planned breeding. So if anyone would like to chime in on any of this and saada bloodline would be great!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

You might get more responses if you posted pictures of each doe while set up, including udder pictures if you have any. Bloodlines aren't as important as the confirmation and production of the doe.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I had a Saada buck. The herd is heavily shown and was usually way in the top 10 for national shows. This buck increased my goat size, added length and breed character, added udder support and milk production in my herd. I had to sell him because at thwe time he was way to tall/big top breed my smallish does. I wish I had him back, he was awesome.


----------

